# Harrington Shipyard, ***berland. 1850 - 1900



## Stapledon (Sep 8, 2008)

I have pictures of three ships built at *Harrington, ***berland*. They are *the John Gambles*, *the Rosehill *and *the Inglewood*. Any information about these ships would be appreciated. 

I have no idea why they have appeared in an old family album, but they must date around 1860-1890.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Good morning Stapledon
Hope this help a bit.
JOHN GAMBLES
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/402032
ROSE HILL
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/294115
INGLEWOOD
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/401349
When she blew up in Mandal fourteen people where killed.


----------



## miltonandraulf (Jun 2, 2009)

*John Gambles*

Hello I was very interested to see you have some photos of the John Gambles, my Great Grandfather Robert Brown was Captain of it for a considerable period. I have done quite a bit of research on it, I would love to see the photos you have of it, in return I could send you digital copies of the photos I have of Robert Brown and his family.

The family hail from Maryport, their first child was named Robert Brown, and he was born on board ship as it navigated the Horn in 1881, I have a photo of his christening mug, this child went on to be the navigating officer of the E111, a submarine in WW1, the captain later won the Victoria Cross and robert Brown the DSO.

Their youngest child, Agnes was my grandmother, her only son, my father George Salter a Captain for Ellerman and City Line. I would love to hear from you

Best Wishes Lynne Cooper

PS I have photocopied lots of crew lists from the John Gambles and also have somme photographs of pages from a diary, (in LIverpool LIbrary) of an apprentice from the 1880's


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello Lynne, welcome. (Thumb)

I can't help you but someone will. I just want to point out that a ship is referred to as "her" or "she" not "it". (EEK)


----------



## miltonandraulf (Jun 2, 2009)

*John Gambles*

thanks I'll remember "her" for future postings!


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm very interested in the Rosehill. Built 1875 by R Williamson & Son, Harrington. She was a 213 ton iron 3 masted barquentine owned by H Varwell, Exeter. At night on 14 Septemner 1900 when off the Isle of Wight in a strong easterly wind, sailing from Teignmouth for Antwerp with a cargo of China clay, the Rosehill was literally run over by the German steamer Holtenau and instantly sunk. There were no survivors from the crew of 7 men. The Germans subsequently held an enquiry and found that the Holtenau was at fault. I have a copy of a photo taken at the launch of the Rosehill, though mostly it shows the builders and their families and only part of the hull of the ship, but if you have a photo of the ship I'd be delighted to obtain a copy if possible. 

Dave W


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

miltonandraulf said:


> thanks I'll remember "her" for future postings!


  (Thumb)


----------



## Razor (Nov 23, 2005)

Try the following link 
http://www.mightyseas.co.uk/marhist/workington_harrington/workington_harrington_index.htm
which gives some info on all three vessels.


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

Razor said:


> Try the following link
> http://www.mightyseas.co.uk/marhist/workington_harrington/workington_harrington_index.htm
> which gives some info on all three vessels.


very intresting site(Applause)


----------

